# Needing HELP in North Texas!!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey guys, Good Shepherd Rescue is being overwhelmed with young male GSDs right now! There are several in shelters thoughout the metroplex whose time is very short! GSR has lots of applications for young males as well, we just need places to put them for a bit and evaluate them to help figure out which homes they would do well in. The rescue director owns facilities to safely and comfortably house 25 or so dogs, so as they get adopted they could be funneled to her place. 

Is anyone open to short-term fostering a young male for 1 to 3 weeks?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

If I were not so far away!! Good Luck pray you get some help down there!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If I didn't already have a full pack I would. I sure hope there are some folks that can.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Could they utilize transport assistance from the Houston area?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from second chance in houston about whether they need me to take on the puppy they found in humble. If they don't need me, I could take in one as a foster. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lilie said:


> Could they utilize transport assistance from the Houston area?


Not that I know of, but I'll ask.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't heard anything back from Second Chance, so I'm assuming they found someone else to foster the puppy. That means I should have room to foster somebody. Do you have any good natured goofy guys you need a space for? 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> If I didn't already have a full pack I would. I sure hope there are some folks that can.


 
This is a VERY legit excuse...you DO have a full pack! 

...I don't think I can handle a 5th dog right now. If Leo wasn't so much work, I'd consider it.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is this the time after Xmas when people realize giving the gift of a puppy probably wasn't a good idea?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jelpy said:


> I haven't heard anything back from Second Chance, so I'm assuming they found someone else to foster the puppy. That means I should have room to foster somebody. Do you have any good natured goofy guys you need a space for?


Thanks, I'll ask and let you know.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

What about marmaduke in Rockwall? He seems like a friendly type guy? Is he on your list?

Jake (cage 9) in Greenville looks like a nice fella.

Cash in Fort Worth? 

Pitch in Everman


Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Also Oscar in Irving, as well as Ellie who looks PB to me. 
Kara in Plano 
female 12241729 in arlington 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## molasses (Jan 14, 2011)

How long would I need to keep them?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jelpy: I don't know which one's they're looking at. I'm not as active with GSR as I am with AGSDR. She just sent out a message to all the volunteers begging for short-term fosters.

Molasses: They're saying 3 weeks or less.


----------

